# Oakes Area monster UPDATED with PICS



## thurdypointer

I heard of a massive non-typical being shot on opening day around the Oakes area. I know it is true the source is a friend of the hunter. The deer will possibly score around 240. It is the deer the drury brothers were chasing I guess.


----------



## huntin1

Pic's?

huntin1


----------



## Duck Commander

The Drury guys I guess weren't chasing it. They were hunting some land close by and were just after some velvet buck footage. Haven't seen pics yet but supposedly this guy passed the deer up 2 years ago as a 170 class and spotted him earlier in June and spent lots of time patterning the deer. He put his time in on this one.


----------



## clutchmaster

The deer you are all referring to was shot by Bruce Bosse. They have been after this deer for 3 years He has (2) 5 inch drop tines and alot of stickers I heard a total of 23 points..Green score between 230 and 240.. BIG BRUISER


----------



## jimbob357

That sounds like a nice buck, congrats to the hunter! :clap


----------



## bowtechin

New whitetail record?


----------



## barebackjack

I heard its going 243 or 234 (i gots a case of the dyslexia today).

The Drury boys supposedly werent hunting it, but I heard they shelled out $6500 for access to the adjoining property, to get velvet footage, I think not, little to coincidental for me to believe they werent after it.

No pictures yet, apparently theres rumor that theres some money to be made for exclusive coverage of the story and photos, cant wait to see it. Im glad a average guy got him and not the Drury's.


----------



## goatboy

I'm happy for the hunter, great deer. It's just to bad that it will be all over the nation in magazines and on the net within the next few weeks. We here in ND don't really need attention like that.


----------



## Bob Kellam

ND Typical and Non Typical Whitetail records

North Dakota 195 2/8.... 254 6/8 .....1994.....1968 Not real sure if it is current

Bob


----------



## barebackjack

I wouldnt worry about it goatboy, you can spend $200 and come hunt ND and maybe just maybe get a shot at a 130 class buck, or you can spend a little over $300 and go to Iowa or Kansas and maybe just maybe get a chance at a 180 class buck and probably pass up several 120-130's.

We just dont have as many real quality bucks as we should.


----------



## thurdypointer

I've heard up to $10,000 for coverage of the deer.


----------



## goatboy

barebackjack said:


> I wouldnt worry about it goatboy, you can spend $200 and come hunt ND and maybe just maybe get a shot at a 130 class buck, or you can spend a little over $300 and go to Iowa or Kansas and maybe just maybe get a chance at a 180 class buck and probably pass up several 120-130's.
> 
> We just dont have as many real quality bucks as we should.


That may be true to a point, but we are the blue light special when it comes to hunting land prices. 5 years ago $500 and acre was allot here for good hunting land, but now there are large chunks "1,000s of acres" going for 1100-2,000 and acre and it will only get worse. Where I hunted in Iowa 2 years ago the farmer had sold some of his land for $7,500 an acre for hunting!

Heck I'd bet the land owners where this buck was shot would sell everything they had for $7500 and acre, "don't laugh it could and probably will happen in do time"
Trophy deer hunting is becoming a rich mans sport very quickly.


----------



## Springer

jimbob357 said:


> That sounds like a nice buck, congrats to the hunter! :clap


I would think eventually we should see something but it does seem to be taking a while.

Someone must have some.


----------



## bowtechin

I have pics.

$500 per email. :beer:


----------



## Turner

I got some too.

$450.00 per email 8)


----------



## Duck Commander

$400 for the website link with good pics. The email ones aren't very good and don't give the deer the respect.


----------



## R y a n

Here are the pics...


























WOW... very nice indeed.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

AWSOME! Good for him, that will make a sweet full body mount! With a deer that size, "State Record."

To bad he started rubbing his valvet off.

Congrats!


----------



## Scott Schuchard

That is a KILLER buck, it makes to kinda proud that I live in ND.


----------



## jgat

What a beauty! I wish I could see a close up of the bases, they look unbelievable! Our season does'nt open for another 9 days. Sure does get the blood pumping. From what I understand, this buck was shot "in the wild" and that is awesome. It is getting sad that every time we see a picture of a monster buck, bull, or hog we have to question whether or not it was shot in the wild or in a pen.


----------



## huntin1

WOW! Awesome buck!!!

huntin1


----------



## jimbob357

THIS is now an AWESOME post!

THANKS for the pics! 

Congrats to everyone involved!


----------



## Jungda99

Anyone know how old this buck was?

NICE FREAKIN BUCK!!

Looks like it would take two hands to wrap all the way around the base. WOW


----------



## barebackjack

WOW!

I dont know what you guys call it, but it looks to me like hes got a triple main beam thing trying to happen on that right side. And that heavy palmation area between his G??? and the main beam....Wicked Awesome!

Congratulations to the hunter. Its good to see an average joe get a truly magnificent animal on the level.

I wonder how long it will be till the negative rumors fly :eyeroll: .

Awesome deer man!


----------



## holmsvc

Jungda99 said:


> Anyone know how old this buck was?
> 
> NICE FREAKIN BUCK!!
> 
> Looks like it would take two hands to wrap all the way around the base. WOW


5 1/2 years old


----------



## Norm70

I saw it saturday night from a buddys cell phone camera and couldn't believe it. I have heard from some good sounces that it scored better than the current non-typical state record. I can't say for sure b/c i really know nothing about scroring a deer. Its kinda cool to know the guy and exactly where it was shot. Knowing i rifle hunt within miles of where that buck was shot makes you think there might be another one out there like that!!!!Congrats on the frickin' huge buck Bruce :beer:


----------



## Deermeister

I would die to shoot a deer even CLOSE to that caliber! Quick question though. For it to be officially scored, if it were to be the new "state record", does he have to have all the velvet removed? As far as I know, he would. It doesn't count scoring with velvet on because of the added inches or something. I don't know if I would be able to do that with a deer like that. I'd leave it how I shot it I think. Just my opinion though. Congratu-frickin-lations on that deer man. That's AWESOME!


----------



## carp_killer

jeeze that was sure nice of me to let that guy take a few pics with my deer wasnt it lol


----------



## RIVER RATT

deermeister your right the velvet has to come off to be official...Who gives a ratts a$$ what it scores any ways...Its all a bunch of numbers to me...Thats the buck of a life time, score or not...Congrats man on an awsome deer...


----------



## Duck Commander

There is a velvet division, if he wants to keep the velvet on.


----------



## clutchmaster

Kinda crazy I have been hunting around that area or at least driving thru there and was never aware of a deer that huge being in that area I just wonder how big the fence post were that he was rubbing on I mean telephone poles sure is a big brute..  congrats


----------



## huntingdude16

Would be nice to hear some more information on this brute...


----------



## drjongy




----------



## franchi

I want one!!!


----------



## djleye

drjongy said:


>


That is a great picture, Looks like he is winking at the camera!!!!


----------



## R y a n

djleye said:


> That is a great picture, Looks like he is winking at the camera!!!!


I cannot imagine seeing that brute on cam in *JULY* and needing to wait a month to get to him! I'd be worried sick that he'd be hit by a car like that monster out west last year...

Ryan


----------



## Duck Commander

Ryan what deer was that that got hit?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

I am not trying to start a rumor but I heard that this deer wont count because it came from a game farm. This is the story I heard 3 years ago a game farm lost 5 bucks through a hole in the fence and the fish and game killed 3 but could not find two of them. The blood from this buck matches the DNA of the 2 bucks that got away. It sure would be a bad deal for this guy if this is true. Such a High and then such a low.


----------



## R y a n

Duck Commander said:


> Ryan what deer was that that got hit?


I was referring to the one near Center...

Here's the pic:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=5624

I'm sure I posted a story about it...just can't find it.

Ryan


----------

